# Austin police planning 'cite and release' policy



## Texas Pharaoh (Dec 12, 2007)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/tx/6067041.html

what's your opinion 2cool?


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I think weed should be legal and spray painting the city should require jail and fines, but that's just me.

later, biggreen


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

It's a fantastic idea. The amount of taxpayer money that is wasted on arresting, processing and prosecuting pot smokers could be spent on a lot of useful things. Not to mention it would free up law enforcement to concentrate on more important things.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

Pot heads OK, spray painters bad. If they are doing both throw the book at them. If the Pot head is driving, DUI. Otherwise let him eat his Nacho flavored doritos and pay the fine next week.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

marijuana should have been legalized 25 years ago.


----------



## TylerF (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds fine to me. I never had a problem with potheads. Not my cup of tea but I won't condemn someone else for it.

IMHO, alcohol is worse than mj by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Smoking pot is nothing compared to defacing property. Like offshore man said, if they are smoking and driving, DUI. must we look at the people committing the crimes as well? for the most part they differ, well at least here in Houston


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

mastercylinder said:


> marijuana should have been legalized 25 years ago.


I was about 80 years ago and then some genius decided otherwise.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

makes sense to me, to keep the jails and man power clear for real criminals. The fines should be up-ed though. Might as well make some extra money while they are at it. MJ

I am a little less thrilled to see property crimes get a cite and release, but in the grand scheme of things i would rather see taggers get fined than see far worse criminals get out early


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mont said:


> I was about 80 years ago and then some genius decided otherwise.


you're right, mont. the history of illegal drugs is quite interesting and full of hypocrisy, racism and politics.


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

While I dont believe the Government should be in the business of determining what people put in their bodies, on the other hand I just spent $10's of thousands of dollars getting my teen age son through rehab. One of his statements is its practically legal now so it must be OK. Intoxicants of one form or another have brought down several civilizations. When a people turn to chemicals, instead of hard work and success, for self gratification society is doomed. Obviously making drugs illegal and doing a "drug war" hasn't had any success in detering people from destroying themselves and their society.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Taggers should have to pay to clean up what they ruined as well.


----------



## TylerF (Aug 19, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> you're right, mont. the history of illegal drugs is quite interesting and full of hypocrisy, racism and politics.


Marijuana especially. The racism behind the laws is apalling.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

forget chasing the potheads and nail the scum taggers


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Potheads aren't motivated enough to do the tagging. I like the idea.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

mastercylinder said:


> you're right, mont. the history of illegal drugs is quite interesting and full of hypocrisy, racism and politics.


if "they" really wanted to do something right, they would allow you go grow it as well. That would put a bigger dent in the drug trade than anything else they have ever done. As a history buff, I really enjoy the history behind the times when alcohol became an illegal drug.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mont said:


> if "they" really wanted to do something right, they would allow you go grow it as well. That would put a bigger dent in the drug trade than anything else they have ever done. As a history buff, I really enjoy the history behind the times when alcohol became an illegal drug.


yep, but you know as well as i do that "they" aren't that bright. i often wonder how in the hell the "authorities" ever got to be the authorities. it's a mixed up world we live in.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Mont said:


> if "they" really wanted to do something right, they would allow you go grow it as well. That would put a bigger dent in the drug trade than anything else they have ever done. As a history buff, I really enjoy the history behind the times when alcohol became an illegal drug.


thats when the really good stuff started flowin!

moonshine!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Pot is the largest cash crop in the United States. Make it legal, and tax it. Seems to work well for Alcohol, and Tobacco.


36 Billion a year is the estimate for Weed grown in the USA. 22 million lbs.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

...but we would still have to pass the wizz quiz.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Doritos are a Gateway Food!


----------



## Texas Pharaoh (Dec 12, 2007)

I agree with decriminalization of marijuana for those same reasons, the amount our nation spends on combating marijuana users is ridiculous. The reason im curious as to see what yall think, is that some people have mentioned that such a policy is only making it easier for criminals to be criminals, which i find a little bit ignorant.

oh i almost forgot..


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

big john o said:


> ...but we would still have to pass the wizz quiz.


only if you agree to.



Texas Pharaoh said:


> I agree with decriminalization of marijuana for those same reasons, the amount our nation spends on combating marijuana users is ridiculous. The reason im curious as to see what yall think, is that some people have mentioned that such a policy is only making it easier for criminals to be criminals, which i find a little bit ignorant.


the thing that has always confounded me is that the government thinks that they can iradicate something that is human nature and that humans have been doing since they began walking upright, and to legislate their idea of "morality."

_*question authority. those in authority are often the ones least qualified to possess it.*_

great photo, by the way.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> only if you agree to.


No pee no workee for me.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I found this gem via google



> The Drug Awareness Warning Network Annual Report, published by the US federal government contains a statistical compilation of all drug deaths which occur in the United States. According to this report, there has never been a death recorded from the use of marijuana by natural causes. Unlike opiates, barbiturates or amphetamines, there seems to be little risk from the use of large amounts of marijuana. When a person smokes too much they feel very tired and lie down.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Decriminalization of Weed...*

...has been a reality in MOST states for some time, and works wonders. Texas is WAY behind the curve on this one, so it is welcome change IMHO.

I would rather see drivers that have smoked a joint than drank too much alchohol! Probably much pleasanter folks too! Never seen a "mean pothead" but I know a lot of mean drunks.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

You also dont see someone robbing a bank or liquor store to support a weed habit.....It is possible however to overdose on bigmacs...


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

When a person smokes too much they feel very tired and lie down.

Yep that about sums it up. 
I am telling you though if they do legalize it, Frito Lay will have the snack food market cornered if they bundle Doritos with some good Hydro.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> I would rather see drivers that have smoked a joint than drank too much alchohol!


 Only if they stay outta the fast lane Guy


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I think if the authorities weren't so lenient on enforcing the illegal drugs, people would think twice about it. The potheads know the po-po's won't do anything to them, so they show no respect and no morales. Go to any park or concert and it's all over the place. Now if they locked them up when they do stupid stuff like that, they would at least quit doing it in public. 

Also, potheads are supporting drug cartels. These are the same people that are in volved in lots of murders, even use children to do their dirty work for them. 

I enjoy playing disc golf, but I have to go early before all the dopeheads are awake so I don't have to get high when I am trying to have fun playing a game.

IMHO a person that continues to do something they shouldn't and flaunt it in public should have the book thrown at them. .............along the lines of seriousness as a 3rd offense DUI.

Apparently lots of people will disagree, but I don't care.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I hope they never legalize it. I have too many shares in Visine. I would go broke...!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

JohnHumbert said:


> ...has been a reality in MOST states for some time, and works wonders. Texas is WAY behind the curve on this one, so it is welcome change IMHO.


marijuana has been decriminalized in some states, not most, and in many of those states, not on a statewide level. more importantly, and superceding any state laws of decriminalization, marijuana possession is still against federal law.

in other words, even if marijuana is completely legal in your hometown or your state, you can still go to federal prison for possession.

there was a bill introduced last spring to decriminalize marijuana on a federal level, but to the best of my knowledge, it is stalled.



GoFaster said:


> Also, potheads are supporting drug cartels.


make drugs legal and there won't be any more drug cartels. the money in illicit drugs is the direct result of drugs being illicit. do you know of any beer or cigarette cartels?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> I hope they never legalize it. I have too many shares in Visine. I would go broke...!


McDonalds shares are the way to go. They beat Wall Street's estimate again yesterday.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Did I read correctly that they can give a person ticket for theft. So If someone breaks into my truck and I don;t have but $100 in the glove box then they get a ticket. But if I have $1000 in the glove box they get hauled away. That is just wrong. That mentality suggest that if there was $10,000 dollars in my car the thief would only take $100 cause he is a petty thief. Good grief folks think.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> I think if the authorities weren't so lenient on enforcing the illegal drugs, people would think twice about it. The potheads know the po-po's won't do anything to them, so they show no respect and no morales. Go to any park or concert and it's all over the place. Now if they locked them up when they do stupid stuff like that, they would at least quit doing it in public.
> 
> *Also, potheads are supporting drug cartels. These are the same people that are in volved in lots of murders, even use children to do their dirty work for them.*
> 
> ...


I think it is the government supporting the cartels instead of the potheads, very similar to the rise of the mafia's organized crime during prohibition. Lot of people may disagree, but I don't care either!

dude, check it out http://www.cato.org/pub_display.php?pub_id=1017


----------



## TylerF (Aug 19, 2005)

GoFaster said:


> I think if the authorities weren't so lenient on enforcing the illegal drugs, people would think twice about it. The potheads know the po-po's won't do anything to them, so they show no respect and no morales. Go to any park or concert and it's all over the place. Now if they locked them up when they do stupid stuff like that, they would at least quit doing it in public.
> 
> Also, potheads are supporting drug cartels. These are the same people that are in volved in lots of murders, even use children to do their dirty work for them.
> 
> ...


I see where you are coming from, but just know that you can't get high from second hand smoke and it won't make you fail a drug test.

Just an FYI.


----------



## TylerF (Aug 19, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> make drugs legal and there won't be any more drug cartels. the money in illicit drugs is the direct result of drugs being illicit. do you know of any beer or cigarette cartels?


Organized crime has always had dealings in cigarettes. Steal a truck, put a fake tax stamp on it and sell it to the middle man.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

TylerF said:


> Organized crime has always had dealings in cigarettes. Steal a truck, put a fake tax stamp on it and sell it to the middle man.


organized crime has it's hands in garbage collection and labor unions, too.

when was the last time you heard of a cigarette lord executing a bunch of cigarette underlings?


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

I used to live in Austin back in the early 70s, that was pretty much the policy back then, unless you had a trunk full.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Tell Your Representative to Support H.R. 5843!

*http://short.LA/854b*


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

They've been showing the Travis County Jail on the TV show "Jail" on UPN Tuesday nights. Austin sure has got some characters! haha
Most of them are in for PI tho...maybe they're too busy carting drunks to the Hoosegow all the time.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> Pot is the largest cash crop in the United States. Make it legal, and tax it. Seems to work well for Alcohol, and Tobacco.
> 
> 36 Billion a year is the estimate for Weed grown in the USA. 22 million lbs.


JABX for President!!! Atleast his tax ideas would be fun!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Did Leslie finally win? H/U


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Glad to see everyone except Gofaster has the same mentality as I do. I think that is a great first step for Austin/tx. I wish it would catch on everywhere.(not so much the theft but the MJ) The weed is not bad and it is a huge waste of resourses to try and enforce that law. Pretty silly that we live in this day and age with out certian rights b/c someone is making $$ from it. Pretty sad, guess thats why so many are forced to make their own rules.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I learn something new every day... I would have never imagined that there is a single frisbie golfer in this world that didn't smoke herb

jc


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl:


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

GoFaster said:


> Also, potheads are supporting drug cartels. These are the same people that are in volved in lots of murders, even use children to do their dirty work for them.


potheads do not support drug cartels. Much of the growing for drugs has shift into your neighborhoods and farms all accross this great country. Grow rooms are everywhere in the US. In many ways, this is a trend back in history, as this country's founding fathers were growers and users. Sure, you may have respect for George Washington... but how do you feel knowing that he was a pot head??

Cartels mainly deal in the high dollar stuff. That is where the money is. Mexican pot (aka swag) is now a very small percentage of the market. Canada has actually the biggest importer. Suprise!! lol



GoFaster said:


> I enjoy playing disc golf, but I have to go early before all the dopeheads are awake so I don't have to get high when I am trying to have fun playing a game.


In disc golf, there is a saying.. "Most fun wins!" and I am certian that they are having more fun than you. I'll bet those pot heads could crush you. I know I could. As a former touring disc golf pro I can tell you this.. your in the wrong sport if you have a problem with pot around the disc golf course. Pot heads created, invented and run this sport. And we like it that way! (PDGA #12469)



GoFaster said:


> IMHO a person that continues to do something they shouldn't and flaunt it in public should have the book thrown at them. .............along the lines of seriousness as a 3rd offense DUI.
> 
> Apparently lots of people will disagree, but I don't care.


A DUI (expecially a 3rd) is representative of an individual who is a serous safety concern to the public. So many people have been killed by drunk drivers. No one has ever been killed as a result of using pot. Why do you think a 3rd offense pot head is as dangerous as a 3rd offense DUI?

Why is pot illegal? Because 60 years ago, the government decided that pot is a drug that leads to more serious drugs. Why is that? Because a drug dealer is just like a convience store. They usually sell a variety of items. If pot was legalized that would no longer be true.

In the 50's, the government launched a huge campaign to represent pot as a dangerous drug that causes people to do crazy things. The general public bought it hook line and sinker, producing individuals who think much as you do.

So how does it feel to know that the government has successfully brain washed you?

Think outside the box...

"I think people need to be educated to the fact that marijuana is not a drug. Marijuana is an herb and a flower. God put it here. If He put it here and He wants it to grow, what gives the government the right to say that God is wrong?"
-Willy Nelson


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Someone tell Willie that opium poppies are flowers too...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Being in Austin, I would agree. Free Weed!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

FishinHippie said:


> Why is pot illegal?


this is why marijuana is illegal:

Why is Marijuana Illegal?


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

jc said:


> I learn something new every day... I would have never imagined that there is a single frisbie golfer in this world that didn't smoke herb
> 
> jc











lmao green to you


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Im not trying to sabotage this thread but this article from FoxNews is pertinent to the discussion!
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,442363,00.html

esp how we were talking about pot being grown domestically now!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

LMAO I was thinking the same thing.


jc said:


> I learn something new every day... I would have never imagined that there is a single frisbie golfer in this world that didn't smoke herb
> 
> jc


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

hmm... where is that homegrown... cough cough.. tobacco that is.. 

The issues I see, and I see Pot as a harmless drugs are :

A. Do you make it 21 to smoke? Surely we don't want our teachers to have to deal with a bunch of pot head kids, I believe they have a tough enough role.. Most kids seem to not get "drunk" at school, but I believe pot, could be like a "Smoke" break.. not that most of them are not wacked out on ritilan and such.

B. How do you give a DUI? Now I know from errr.. a friend that driving on a bowl hit is pretty harmless, but lets face the facts. It does slow your reaction time and when you are on the way to get that cookiedough snicker banana blizzard at DQ; how can the cop tell if you have "had too much" Then if you have habitual users/abusers who contiunue to drive on it, how do you keep their ignition to not start, those blow things won't work. 

It is a catch 22, maybe that is why the Netherlands has more bikes then any other country, so they can just peddle around everywhere looking at the pretty flowers, and munching on space cakes... 

There are just two many people that mess up a good thing, if the population of the US was in the early 1900s, maybe this could be controlled. I don't see a solution; I figured a few puffs would bring this to light, but this tobacco sucks.. anyone got a joint?


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

dang that was funny Garrett.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I am not brainwashed, it's called having morals.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

GoFaster said:


> I am not brainwashed, it's called having morals.


I will then assume you stay abstain from all conscious altering substances..ETOH, nicotine, caffiene, etc..

Legality and morality are not always hand in hand.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

what does morality have to do with smoking marijuana? is smoking marijuana immoral?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

yakfisher said:


> I will then assume you stay abstain from all conscious altering substances..ETOH, nicotine, caffiene, etc..
> 
> Legality and morality are not always hand in hand.


none of those have to do with breaking the law intentionally


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Who's law?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

FishinHippie said:


> Who's law?


the "authority's" law.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

GoFaster said:


> none of those have to do with breaking the law intentionally


I am NOT a pot-head, and personally...wouldn't smoke it if it were legal. It's just not my thing. I've tried it (on many occassions) and I just don't enjoy being high on marijuana.

BUT...breaking the law of the United States is *NOT* an immoral act. You've got your lines crossed as to morality and legality. They are not 1 in the same.

I don't know what the best solution to our "war on drugs" problem is in the U.S., but I'm more prone to lean on the pot-smoker's side on this one. I could care less if my neighbor wants to sit on his porch and smoke a bowl. No worse than sitting in the driveway drinking a beer if you ask me.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

I could care less if my neighbor wants to sit on his porch and smoke a bowl. No worse than sitting in the driveway drinking a beer if you ask me.[/QUOTE] 
I very much agree...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> BUT...breaking the law of the United States is *NOT* an immoral act. You've got your lines crossed as to morality and legality. They are not 1 in the same.


breaking the law of the united states is not *necessarily *an immoral act just because it's a law.

rape? immoral. stealing? immoral. murder? immoral. smoking pot? not immoral.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> none of those have to do with breaking the law intentionally


You have a valid point Ron. It _is _illegal! The questions are, should it be illegal? Who should decide, the government or the people?

Some other points to ponder allthough I am against government control. It is easier for kids to get ahold of drugs than it is beer. The reason is because alcohol is regulated and drugs are not. And the mere fact that drugs are illegal and easy to obtain for the youngsters, thats just that much more reason for the rebel types to want to do drugs!

Truth is, drug prohibtion does not and never will work.


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

GoFaster said:


> I think if the authorities weren't so lenient on enforcing the illegal drugs, people would think twice about it. The potheads know the po-po's won't do anything to them, so they show no respect and no *morales*. Go to any park or concert and it's all over the place. Now if they locked them up when they do stupid stuff like that, they would at least quit doing it in public.
> 
> Also, potheads are supporting drug cartels. These are the same people that are in volved in lots of murders, even use children to do their dirty work for them.
> 
> ...


I thought it had nothing to do with _*Morales*_.........I say leave my spanish friend alone he's just smoking a little weed! J/K


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

mastercylinder said:


> this is why marijuana is illegal:
> 
> Why is Marijuana Illegal?


that's a good quick read on it, but it's even better when you really do some deeper reading on it. In particular, some of the stuff written way back when. I love the stuff about _crazy Mexica_n_s_. Most of the ones I know are pretty laid back. Ron Paul is on the right track with his bill, too. Anyone remember Willy getting busted in his bus on I-10 in Louisiana? My all time favorite is him and the rest of the gang coming out of the "smokehouse" in Smokey and the Bandit 2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> that's a good quick read on it, but it's even better when you really do some deeper reading on it. In particular, some of the stuff written way back when. I love the stuff about _crazy Mexica_n_s_. Most of the ones I know are pretty laid back. Ron Paul is on the right track with his bill, too. Anyone remember Willy getting busted in his bus on I-10 in Louisiana? My all time favorite is him and the rest of the gang coming out of the "smokehouse" in Smokey and the Bandit 2


I think that was the Dukes of Hazzard!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

you are right, Gary, it was the Dukes. Both of them are good flicks.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Back around 1985, Jacksonville, N.C. Onslow County, a Capt. w/ the counties Sheriffs office told me how the MONEY FLOW operated in that county and it made sense. W/ the military and the drugs in that area, it was a good idea to just bust the little guys,fine them and collect the money and put them back on the streets. Yes, to do the same thing all over!!! This was a great way for the county to KEEP THE DOLLARS rolling in. Most likely some of it went to the Judge for his Cadillac payments etc. You see, their is a side to every story, and the intent.


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Fact is Willie lives here and nobody in Austin wants to arrest Willie so they just changed the rules....cause we all know Willie ain't quittin'! 

I have friends on the force in APD and I have many times voiced my concern over calling and never seeing an officer or seeing one 45 minutes later.....mind you I live very near the substation. So when some idiot throws a big rock on the hood of my wifes car I would rather have a cop at my house than out arresting cooter for driving too slow....and wasting that slurpee he had just picked up at 7-11.

Check out the old letters George Washington wrote to various people about his little hemp garden...he was quite fond of puffing a pipe.

Bob Dylan said "steal a little and they throw you in jail....steal a lot and they make you a king" ...... seems very appropriate for these times!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

What do you think would happen if weed were legal? Here's some things I can think of...

#1, it would be cheaper! 
#2, US productivity would definitely decrease
#3, there would be far fewer stressed out peeps
#4, doritos, pringles, easy cheese, totinos pizza, and products of the like would have greatly improved sales
#5, liquor sales would decrease
#6, entreprenuers would make millions on smoke bars like Amsterdam, also many, many new jobs for farm equipment producers, growers, distributors, etc. 
#7, and I guess if it were legal, smokers wouldn't mind it being taxed, so the government makes money off of it too.

I could go on and on....add yours here....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I was in San Diego when this magazine came out.

http://www.hempmuseum.org/SUBROOMS/HEMP%20CASE%20OF%20ALASKA.htm


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

if you ever want a good laugh, rent _reefer madness_ on dvd (also titled, "tell your children"). it was made in 1936, and funded by a group of fundamentalist christians who found marijauna use to be immoral. this movie shows explicitly what will happen to you when you succumb to the evils of marijuana!!!!

in reality, it's a so-called "morality tale" that will give you a good idea of the hysteria and propaganda that surrounded marijuana use in the early part of the 20th century.

it's a classic. if you haven't seen it, treat yourself.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> if you ever want a good laugh, rent _reefer madness_ on dvd (also titled, "tell your children"). it was made in 1936, and funded by a group of fundamentalist christians who found marijauna use to be immoral. this movie shows explicitly what will happen to you when you succumb to the evils of marijuana!!!!
> 
> in reality, it's a so-called "morality tale" that will give you a good idea of the hysteria and propaganda that surrounded marijuana use in the early part of the 20th century.
> 
> it's a classic. if you haven't seen it, treat yourself.


Back in the early 80s at the Northline Mall Theaters they held a special thing called "Midnight Madness". They would show that movie and other classics like the Rocky Horror Picture Show, Clock Work Orange and Attack of the Killer Tomatoes. Those were good times!

I want my freedom back!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

views are like ........ every bodys got one, mines like yalls, free the mind, not paranoia, i think the days comin ,grow for yourself, legally. oh yea ,they cite and release in the pineywoods too.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

welp here goes the pot thread!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

seabo said:


> i think the days comin ,grow for yourself, legally.


it also just happens to be one of the prettiest plants that grows on earth, too.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> it also just happens to be one of the prettiest plants that grows on earth, too.


Have you ever prescribed any MC???


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

I believe everyone should be able to enjoy a good wadefishing trip while experiencing "reefer madness" and smokin the trout on topwaters and corkies.

I also believe that .08 alcohol limit is a little ridiculous considering you cant even go to your favorite mexican restuaraunt and drink 3 margaritas without being illegal. But see right now the state makes to much money of of DWI'S so it is in there benefit to make that the limit. I'm not saying its okay to go down the road sloppy drunk but come on. I way 175 #'s and if I drink 4 beers in 2 hours I'm .08.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> it also just happens to be one of the prettiest plants that grows on earth, too.


very beautiful when grown in water


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> it also just happens to be one of the prettiest plants that grows on earth, too.


 you are so true....


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

Only 375 Dr. Peppers to kill me. Check out the link. Enter your poison then your weight. See how much it would take to kill you.

http://www.energyfiend.com/death-by-caffeine



Mont said:


> I found this gem via google


----------



## Texas Pharaoh (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for yalls input. I for one, say it should be legalized and I also do not consider the act of smoking pot more immoral then drinking a beer. As a current citizen of Austin i hope this city takes more steps towards decriminalization and eventually regulation.

my 2cents.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

GoFaster said:


> none of those have to do with breaking the law intentionally


You tell me you've never broken the law? Speeding? Littering? kept a boarderline fish? Drive anywhere after just 2 or 3 drinks? Had a open beverage in your car? No seatbelt? Hmmmmm?? all misdemeanors, just like possession. and in your opinion, just as immoral?

Laws are sometime put in place without all of the knowledge available to the lawmakers. Stereotyping and assumtions based upon heirsay and misunderstands have lead to many laws that turned out to be huge mistakes.

Prohobition is a great example but it is not the only one. I understand that you feel that using pot is immoral. It is immoral because it is unlawful in this country.

But look at the history, the fiber is one of the strongest in nature (Could you imagine hemp braid line?) Medical benefits are good. There are so many benefits.

oh.. there really no hang over either... You can't die from overdose... No one wants to start a fight after a bowl or two. (well, at least not by smoking it! lol)

I want you to know... there are many out there who use this plant. From CEO's to Lawyers and Docters, Politicians, Teachers, Cops and many other respectable individuals who smoke pot very discretly and very regularly. There are more out there than just the high profile "stoners".

This could actually benefit the economy and reduce crime if legalized. Ultimatly it makes alot of sence.

I agree with others, moral and lawfull is not a good defense to this argument. Look past the laws and see the benefits!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Have you ever prescribed any MC???


marijuana has no legal uses in texas.


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> marijuana should have been legalized 25 years ago.


have another one MC. it's a destructive drug and is ILLEGAL...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Flynm said:


> have another one MC.


i don't smoke.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Flynm said:


> have another one MC. it's a destructive drug and is ILLEGAL...


Far less destructive than the stuff people are pumping into their childrer, less destructive than alcohol (you cannot smoke youself to death), less destructive than tobacco, and the side effects of the retarded enforcement policies mean the $$ spent on dope go to organized crime, and my tax $$ are not preventing crimes that I actually care about.

Who cares if it's illegal. The government has lots of stupid rules, and this is just one more. Next you'll be telling us that cheating on your taxes is immoral.


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

decriminalize reefer and put the onus on employers to police their own workforce. The way I see it, most companies already have drug testing programs in place.

Why not focus on real criminal activity like prosecuting unscrupulous CEOs etc. To the fullest extent of the law instead of dragging them to Capital Hill for a stern talking to from Congress?


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx/?news=335790&GT1=28112

If Miss Louisiana had been in Austin, she would have only received a citation.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

That's sad, of course, It's the sponsoring organization's choice. 

2 grams, That doesn't sound like much of a good time.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

SeaDeezKnots said:


> decriminalize reefer and put the onus on employers to police their own workforce. The way I see it, most companies already have drug testing programs in place.
> 
> Why not focus on real criminal activity like prosecuting unscrupulous CEOs etc. To the fullest extent of the law instead of dragging them to Capital Hill for a stern talking to from Congress?


Thank you! The government is so busy trying to protect us from ourselves when these people are the real criminals. I will have to agree, I do not have a problem with Marijuana being legal, i think they should legalize it, tax it and do away with the IRS. Instead of spending millions of dollars to fight it, make millions of dollars off of it. If it's legal, you can control it. Take the profit away from the dealers, how many people are going to buy it off the street if you can buy it in a head shop or a liquor store? When are they going to make fatty foods illegal? I mean, come on they are a bigger burden on this country than anything.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Fishinhippie, you also forgot that it is far superior to corn as a basis for ethanol as well. I also support the decrminalization as well, and to bring morals into it is just silly and uneducated, IMO. I know people in ALL walks of life and careers, some would shock you, or not since the last big survay takem showed something like 60 something percent of americans smoke weed as a "pass time" at some point in the year. Really doesn't surprise me. Sometimes I miss my college days,lol.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

The movie "Platoon" pointed out an interesting tidbit....a kind of war within a war.......not just between Joe and Charlie......but also Juicers vs. Heads. Ask any Vietnam vet.....when sh!t hit the fan......the Potheads could snap out of it and maintain .......those inebriated on alcohol were dysfunctional.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Forget ethanol. 

Use as substitute for wood/paper and fibers like cotton. Thats the big bang for the plot of land. The impact of forested areas in this nation and others would be huge. Think old growth in the US and rain forest in the tropics. Similarly, the reduction in chemicals (read run off and excess nutrients in waterways) from a switch to hemp from other fibers would have a significant impact on numerous fresh and salt water systems. Its a very "efficient" plant with varieties that grow in almost any climate. 

But, there is a down side. In addition to destroying frisby golf, the last Dead show I was at, the pot smoke was so thick I struggled to even find the guys selling acid. Could have been a major bummer.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Flynm said:


> have another one MC. it's a destructive drug and is ILLEGAL...


Illegal yes, destructive? Sounds like you've been drinking the governments kool-aid. A person can walk into almost any doctors office in the U.S. and walk out with a naroctic prescription for pain or a wide assortment of Xanax type medications for anxiety etc. I'd much rather deal with a pot head than a pill head but if the government says it's legal then it must be ok.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Flynm said:


> it's a destructive drug and is ILLEGAL...


ok.. it's illegal...

But what is destructive about it? I want to hear about all the dectructive qualities about pot. Convince me that I am wrong and you are right. Be certian to use compaisons with drugs that are used legaly, like caffene, nicotene, legal narcotics and alchol. Are they descructive? Please elaborate!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

FishinHippie said:


> But what is destructive about it?


"the munchies" is why america is the most obese country in the world.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pass the bean dip.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

This thread has given me a sudden craving for Jack in the Box tacos.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I once ate the largest bag of Andy Capp Hot Fries they make in one sitting, that was destructive to my whole digestive tract.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

GoFaster said:


> none of those have to do with breaking the law intentionally


 Like many potential vices, I see it as becoming immoral when it takes the place of your spiritual, personal, and inter-personal obligations in this world. Done in moderation, no problems.

This is a really good thread folks


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

TylerF said:


> Sounds fine to me. I never had a problem with potheads. Not my cup of tea but I won't condemn someone else for it.
> 
> IMHO, alcohol is worse than mj by leaps and bounds.


Gotta agree with you 100%. Having partaken myself in my much younger pre-military years I can say without hesitation that I have never witnessed a pothead speeding or cause a serious accident (While intoxicated). The only danger from them is:

1. To your cereal and potato chip hoard or
2. If you try to take away their stash

Otherwise they are too complacent (GENERALLY) to give a rat's *****!

My $.02


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

FishinHippie said:


> ok.. it's illegal...
> 
> But what is destructive about it? I want to hear about all the dectructive qualities about pot. Convince me that I am wrong and you are right. Be certian to use compaisons with drugs that are used legaly, like caffene, nicotene, legal narcotics and alchol. Are they descructive? Please elaborate!!


I didn't say anything about the other drugs you mentioned.

Here are some facts on the negative qualities of marijuana:

http://www.nida.nih.gov/Infofacts/marijuana.html


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Flynm said:


> I didn't say anything about the other drugs you mentioned.
> 
> Here are some facts on the negative qualities of marijuana:
> 
> http://www.nida.nih.gov/Infofacts/marijuana.html


A Government study. Thats something I can belive in!


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

Flynm said:


> http://www.nida.nih.gov/Infofacts/marijuana.html


There are three letters in that link that throw credibility out the window.....Anyone care to take a guess?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

gov


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Flynm said:


> I didn't say anything about the other drugs you mentioned.
> 
> Here are some facts on the negative qualities of marijuana:
> 
> http://www.nida.nih.gov/Infofacts/marijuana.html


You should read what they say about alcohol... and it is perfectly legal to go to a bar and get completely smashed every night.

I don't smoke, but I do think it is rediculous that it is illegal.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

Flynm said:


> I didn't say anything about the other drugs you mentioned.
> 
> Here are some facts on the negative qualities of marijuana:
> 
> http://www.nida.nih.gov/Infofacts/marijuana.html


sure it did... here they are some:

Nicotine: http://www.nida.nih.gov/Infofacts/tobacco.html
narcotics (over the counter):http://www.nida.nih.gov/Infofacts/PainMed.html
alcohol: http://www.niaaa.nih.gov/FAQs/General-English/default.htm

if alcohol and nicotine are the measure of what the government considers acceptable risks, then why is marijuana considered unacceptable? Studies show it is less dangerous than both.

Thanks for the links Flynm, they only reinforce my argument!


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

MJ will be legal again. IMHO it is much less harmful than alcohol, health wise and from the phyical impairment/addiction. MJ is not addictive and you can not detox from it.


----------



## Milkjug (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow, didn't think this thread would go so far.

First off, I think that the main problem with MJ is that smoking anything is not good for you due to all the combustion products. Look at a well used pipe and all that junk is going into your lungs. Water filtration stops alot of this. Vaporizing it (heating just enough to release the THC) solves this, but is a little extreme. Once again, cigarettes, which are completely legal, are just as bad. Just smell your fingers after smoking a cig. That's just from the run-off smoke, not the concentrated stuff going into your lungs. Then theres the cardiovascular issues with cigs (which are the main problem, not lung cancer). Point is once again, the govt. is being hypocritical.

I've known plenty of people who are alcoholics and plenty who are heads. The heads are much more functional on a day to day basis.

Alcohol has so many bad side effects it's ridiculous. Cirrhosis of the liver and FAS comes to mind. That's not even counting the immediate danger of OD. There is a term used to describe the danger of ODing on a drug. It is called the "therapeutic index" and is the (dose required for effect)/(lethal dose). The closer it is to 1 the more dangerous your drug is. Alcohol is 3rd behind heroin and GHB if I remember it right. MJ has a ridiculously low therapeutic index. 

This is just talking about the phisiological negative effects of alcohol though. What all the lives destroyed by drunk drivers? What about all the fights and killings by drunks who are off their gourd? What about all the unwanted pregnancies and STDs spread from bad decisions? What about date rape?

Throughout my years I'll say that I've gotten in way more trouble from drunk behavior than high behaviour. Not to mention anything that can give you that bad of a hangover the next day must be wrecking your brain.

Don't get me wrong folks, I love EtOH too. As a social lubricant it can't be beat. I've gone to parties high before and it isn't as fun. People tend to get into their own thing or get self conscious. 

All this drinking-fishing stereotype stuff amazes me. Beer, although delicious, is heavy, takes up cooler room, and dehydrates you. A little high-grade MJ is very compact and will give you quite the appreciation for nature and beauty and stragety of the sport we love 

As for driving while high, I will say that it can be overwhelming for beginner smokers. They won't be reckless, but probably will be too self-conscious and go too slow. Once you get a little experience it is no thing at all. Shoot how do people spend 8 hrs in crawling evacuation traffic without some bud?

-rant over-


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

*Go Willie*

At his picnic this year.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> Once again, cigarettes, which are completely legal, are just as bad


I think there might be a quanitative difference in the number of each that you smoke. Two packs of day of MJ is gonna make you mighty hungry


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

LOL Mont


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Milkjug said:


> First off, I think that the main problem with MJ is that smoking anything is not good for you due to all the combustion products. Look at a well used pipe and all that junk is going into your lungs. Water filtration stops alot of this. Vaporizing it (heating just enough to release the THC) solves this, but is a little extreme. Once again, cigarettes, which are completely legal, are just as bad. Just smell your fingers after smoking a cig. That's just from the run-off smoke, not the concentrated stuff going into your lungs. Then theres the cardiovascular issues with cigs (which are the main problem, not lung cancer). -


That's why they invented the Bong........bamboo being the best.....stay away from plastic bongs....PCB's ya know

Another point.....a 20 year heavy pot smoker can quit at any time with no side effects.....no night sweats, pukin or shakins.....and when they start back up 5 years later......just a little will get you wasted....coarse then maybe that could be cuz the chit is gettin more potent.

As the oriental girls used to say "You Hucked-up"?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

By the way that is Willie's son on the right in the zepplin shirt.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Why are his eyes so red?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Milkjug said:


> -rant over-


insightful post.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

this is a beautiful plant


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Those crystals are a beautiful thing! I need some of that









Artifishual said:


> this is a beautiful plant


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

I sure wish they would legalize it,my liver needs a break.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The liver is evil, it must be destroyed! :spineyes:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

REDKILR said:


> I sure wish they would legalize it,my liver needs a break.


lol. some of you 2coolers are pretty funny.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> I am NOT a pot-head, and personally...wouldn't smoke it if it were legal. It's just not my thing. I've tried it (on many occassions) and I just don't enjoy being high on marijuana.
> 
> BUT...breaking the law of the United States is *NOT* an immoral act. You've got your lines crossed as to morality and legality. They are not 1 in the same.
> 
> I don't know what the best solution to our "war on drugs" problem is in the U.S., but I'm more prone to lean on the pot-smoker's side on this one. I could care less if my neighbor wants to sit on his porch and smoke a bowl. No worse than sitting in the driveway drinking a beer if you ask me.


I agree. I have never had anyting stronger than tequila in my life, but I think most drugs should be legal.

I think "Illegal" and "Immoral" in the US are almost completely separate. There are a lot of ridiculous laws int his country.


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

I could care less about pot, the government needs to do something about doctors proscribing pain killers like candy!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

CodyB4C said:


> I could care less about pot, the government needs to do something about doctors proscribing pain killers like candy!!!


oh, gosh no. they're doctors!


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

This thread should be renamed "the Green Room"


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

There seems to be alot of us conservatives who have what some call liberial thoughts about MJ. Corn cobs work real well.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Who knew there were so many stoner fisherman. Pot no problem, thiefs and taggers go to jail and fined big afterwards


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

is that what they mean by the smell of fresh cut grass and watermelon? Stoner and a snack


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Fish-a-mon said:


> There seems to be alot of us conservatives who have what some call liberial thoughts about MJ. Corn cobs work real well.


You know I always though my view's on this were on the liberal side as well but....minimal government and free enterprise are very conservative IMO. It is a stereotype, that it is a liberal thing, I think its far from it. Makes me feel better anyway I am no liberal.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Mont, can we make this a sticky? pun intended.......


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Ckill said:


> You know I always though my view's on this were on the liberal side as well but....minimal government and free enterprise are very conservative IMO. It is a stereotype, that it is a liberal thing, I think its far from it. Makes me feel better anyway I am no liberal.


tell it to the politicians because they have traditionally approached this issue backazzward... I think the libertarians are about the only ones who consistently approach victimless crimes with the right attitude... conservatives treat drugs as criminal, liberals treat drugs as medical, libertarians treat drugs as a personal choice... $.02


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

Destructive? Look at all the successful and insanely productive people who have been known to fire up the chronic:

Woody Harrelson
George Clinton, hell, Bill Clinton for that matter
Bob Marley
Willie Nelson
like every rapper, comedian, NBA basketball player and jazz musician ever 
and the list goes on and on...

Case closed.

here's a link to the list. check it out. its so long your name might be on it.

http://boards.cannabis.com/activism/72501-famous-people-smoke-weed.html


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I was subject to random test for yrs, and what used to pizz me off is I knew guys that could and would use most any controlled substance from Fri eve till sat nite and be clean for a Mon morn test, but if I smoked a 'fat one' I would be dirty. IMO one of the main reasons you don't see it legalized and taxed IS it comes from a seed. I have heard it will make you want to kill n rape and jump off high buildings...my ? is where can I get some that good. I am a product of the 60's and although I have only 2 brain cells left that are waiving bye to each other, I can still catch a catfish and skin a Buck deer, afterall I'm a country-boy. I agree with Willie on sitting on a creek bank, it just don't get any better EVEN if the Sweedish Bikini Team was to come parachuting in.....WW


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

SeaDeezKnots said:


> George Clinton, hell, Bill Clinton for that matter


thats one of the strongest arguments out there as time passes... we're soon to have our 3rd president in a row who admits to having smoked marijuana... yet they all support the criminalization of marijuana and their policies dictate the usage of highly addictive narcotics, etc for pain management for the sick and dying... some of which are fighting for the right to smoke during chemo, etc... twelve states have medical marijuana provisions and the feds are fighting them tooth and nail... we need to wake up as its not always the simple issue of getting a buzz


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Flynm said:


> I didn't say anything about the other drugs you mentioned.
> 
> Here are some facts on the negative qualities of marijuana:
> 
> http://www.nida.nih.gov/Infofacts/marijuana.html


I believe it was about a year and a half ago the govt's #1 man in 70's-80's that wrote about how bad marijuana is for you and that it is cancer causing ect. came out and said he was WRONG! lol He actually came to find out that it actually stunted and stopped the growth of different types of cancer!!!! Talk about taking your foot out of your mouth! Of course this was buried on page 8 or 9 in the paper . The Gubment doesn't want us to know that thier #1 guy proved himself wrong and discovered that it is actually usefull to boot! LOL


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

if anybody wants a really good read and comprehensive look at our war on drugs, the players, the hype, the legislative and enforcement... efforts pick up a copy of

http://www.amazon.com/Smoke-Mirrors-Drugs-Politics-Failure/dp/0316084468

jc


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

big john o said:


> ...but we would still have to pass the wizz quiz.


Perhaps not. **** test are used to test for ILLEGAL substances, not legal substances unless there is a probable cause such as drinking on the job. 

My guess is random testing for pot would cease if it were legalized.
S.M.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

don't need it in the workplace... the tests have gotten pretty good and measure concentration... workers comp claims are playing out these days based on these tests... I'm all for decriminalization, but don't think we need people high on the job any more than we need them drunk...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Shallow Minded said:


> Perhaps not. **** test are used to test for ILLEGAL substances, not legal substances unless there is a probable cause such as drinking on the job.


not true. random drug screens also test for prescription drugs such as opiates (vicodin, darvocet, etc.) and benzodiazepines (valium, xanax, etc.), as well as illicit substances.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Please forgive me for being one of those A**holes that didn't read all 14 previous pages.
I scanned through them and didn't see any mention of this.

The same state law that allows Austin (and I read Houston has signed on recently as the second city) to give a ticket for small amounts of pot also allows them to issue a ticket for driving without a drivers license. Until now, if your license was slightly expired they police were supposed to take you to jail. I know from second hand experience that this didn't always happen... but eventually it did 

a


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> not true. random drug screens also test for prescription drugs such as opiates (vicodin, darvocet, etc.) and benzodiazepines (valium, xanax, etc.), as well as illicit substances.


This is sort of true.
depending on how much money your company is spending on the test is what determines what they are screening for. (some companies go to walmart and buy a $30 test) A test for someone on probation is half and half.
sometimes they only do the pot/cocaine/heroin pee test, other times they send it to the lab and will actually scan for everything, including coverups. like Ready Clean and other LEGAL body clensing agents. Are there any health nuts out here? The same stuff that is in these clensing agents is the same stuff you use for a body toxins clens with the stuff you get at GNC and whole foods, just a little stronger dose..

As far as the prescription tests, for probationers you have to have a valid, recent script, meaning if your dentist gave you vicoden 2 years ago and you just took one for a toothache today and failed the ****** test you would go to jail. I'm not sure how the law handles these drugs for company tests. I've never had to pee in a cup in my life, I prefer to do this over a gunwhale..

a


----------

